# Govt goes after porn, makes ISPs ban sites



## heidi2521 (Jun 26, 2013)

Govt goes after porn, makes ISPs ban sites - The Times of India



> NEW DELHI: The government has decided to put a blanket ban on several websites that allow users to share pornographic content.
> 
> In an order dated June 13, department of telecom (DoT) has directed internet service providers (ISPs) to block 39 websites. Most of them are web forums, where internet users share images and URLs to download pornographic files. But some of these websites are also image hosts and file hosts, mostly used to store and share files that are non-pornographic.



Tor + Obfsproxy is the way forward.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 26, 2013)

Next they will block torrents


----------



## Flash (Jun 26, 2013)

Atleast, they're not doing this in the name of saving men from "Impure thoughts".
Where there is a will, there's a way. 

I see a hot-discussion coming.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Next they will block torrents



The US Govt. couldn't do it, so I think Indian Govt. will never ever be able to do so. Moreover, IF somehow they are able to do it, I'm sure Anonymous wont leave them


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2013)

yes read this news today...govt is out of solutions


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 26, 2013)

VPN Services That Take Your Anonymity Seriously, 2013 Edition | TorrentFreak

This link needs to be posted in every thread discussing internet censorship (Before the government blocks this too ).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 26, 2013)

Okay I thought porn was legal to watch here? Govt. has no locus standi to order such a ban.


----------



## Flash (Jun 26, 2013)

Why they didn't do this, when some ministers watched P0RN inside the parliament?
Feeling Enlightened now?


----------



## mohit9206 (Jun 27, 2013)

Too bad there are no porn dvd rental stores in india atleast that would have been a decent alternative.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Too bad there are no porn dvd rental stores in india atleast that would have been a decent alternative.



not public but secretly sold by vendors


----------



## Uchiha (Jun 27, 2013)

I would love to see them try and block torrents...talk about poking a sleeping dragon...


----------

